# Foam on Stock Air Filter



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Didn't know where else to post this but, has anyone taken the foam off? What are the benefits? Are there any bad things about it? If it matters i have a '12 LS with the 1.8 auto of course. And I already did the Intake Resonator mod.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

My Wix filter has one too. I believe it's just another layer of restriction to improve economy. I don't think it's really there to do any filtering since that's the filter's job. I took mine off, might get a little better airflow, haven't blown up yet.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

McNeo said:


> My Wix filter has one too. I believe it's just another layer of restriction to improve economy. I don't think it's really there to do any filtering since that's the filter's job. I took mine off, might get a little better airflow, haven't blown up yet.


Would removing it yield better fuel economy? I do a lot of city driving so every MPG counts..


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Would removing it yield better fuel economy? I do a lot of city driving so every MPG counts..


I think leaving it on would give better economy. Less air, less fuel.

I'd be willing to bet someones else's money on it.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

So it's more of a performance mod then? I'd love a little more get up since I don't have a turbo in my Cruze lol.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> So it's more of a performance mod then? I'd love a little more get up since I don't have a turbo in my Cruze lol.


Yeah but probably not hardly noticeable. I'm no gearhead, and I can't honestly vouch for anything I've said lol. All I know is I took mine off and under the foam it looks like any other filter you'd put in any other car, so I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Couple things to know:

- The foam is there for locations with a lot of dust, like Arizona

- You can remove it without any issues. (Would be no different if you installed a K&N which doesn't have the foam)

- If you don't replace the foam before it dry rots there is a chance it can mess with your MAF but this isn't usually a problem if you replace on schedule.

Did this answer your question?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Couple things to know:
> 
> - The foam is there for locations with a lot of dust, like Arizona
> 
> ...


Yeah you pretty much covered everything! I guess I'll leave it on because I live on the dustier side of Maui so my car sees a lot of dirt. Much to a point where if I let it go for more than a couple weeks between washes my car will get filthy. But I've been keeping an eye on the filter and it's still pretty clean after about 15,000 miles. I've heard that K&N's free flow filter lets more dirt in so I wouldn't really trust having that in my car..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Yeah you pretty much covered everything! I guess I'll leave it on because I live on the dustier side of Maui so my car sees a lot of dirt. Much to a point where if I let it go for more than a couple weeks between washes my car will get filthy. But I've been keeping an eye on the filter and it's still pretty clean after about 15,000 miles. I've heard that K&N's free flow filter lets more dirt in so I wouldn't really trust having that in my car..


Everyone has an opinion on K&N. I think it really comes down to each persons preference. Of course it will screw with your MAF if you over oil but I never had a problem with mine when I had my Silverado. There are plenty of good/bad stories for both sides.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Removing the foam filter (foam delete) gives you a louder intake when you go resonator bypass/delete. I'm not gonna touch the K&N, I'll wait for the others to post links to how they filter dust.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Removing the foam filter (foam delete) gives you a louder intake when you go resonator bypass/delete. I'm not gonna touch the K&N, I'll wait for the others to post links to how they filter dust.


Lol 



Sent from iFail Mobile


----------

